# Motorola Xoom will get updated with Ice Cream Sandwich



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Cool, at least I know it's comeing.

Motorola Xoom will get updated with Ice Cream Sandwich, but when?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The ASUS Transformer Android tablet is getting a nice dessert *soon* too...

http://twitpic.com/736355

Looks like Android v4.x is just around the corner....WOO HOO.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Cool, at least I know it's comeing.
> 
> Motorola Xoom will get updated with Ice Cream Sandwich, but when?


My guess is the Moto engineers will get this update done quickly, to impress the new bosses.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Not as quickly as my buddies over at XDA...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Speed and quality of ICS deployment could be the first test of whether or not Motorola will be treated "more equal" than competitors. Will be interesting to see if the Moto guys have the Google guys on "speed dial".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Speed and quality of ICS deployment could be the first test of whether or not Motorola will be treated "more equal" than competitors. Will be interesting to see if the Moto guys have the Google guys on "speed dial".


Since that acquisition has not been approved or finalized...I suspect the Xoom folks will likely be pretty close to others in getting ICS. I know the ASUS version is only weeks away.

Most important, this release is a big and important one - the unification of Android across all smart phones and tablets. It also will include some very nice enhancements and additions. Looking forward to getting it here *soon*.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Those with 3G/LTE Xooms will likely have to wait a bit longer to see ICS than those with non-3G/LTE Xooms, simply because Motorola can't deliver it directly to us but has to give ICS to Verizon first. That means there'll be some delays as Verizon reviews it ...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I also read quite a few Android devices will never get ICS, even though the hardware is capable. Among them my daughter's HTC Incredible, which she can't swap because Verizon won't let her get out of her contract early.

Apparently the hardware manufacturers are going to use ICS as a way to incent folks to upgrade. In her case they miscalculated, because she's now going switch to AT&T and an iPhone 4S instead.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> I also read quite a few Android devices will never get ICS, even though the hardware is capable. Among them my daughter's HTC Incredible, which she can't swap because Verizon won't let her get out of her contract early.
> 
> Apparently the hardware manufacturers are going to use ICS as a way to incent folks to upgrade. In her case they miscalculated, because she's now going switch to AT&T and an iPhone 4S instead.


"Maggie" in that article may be right for that one phone or perhaps a few others...but all Android devices running v2.3 or newer have the SDK available to migrate to Ice Cream Sandwich...only the really old v2.2/2.1 devices won't.

In the end, its up to the manufacturers of the devices as to whether or not they choose to do the upgrade, but almost all the major name manufacturers announced some time ago they plan to support it. HOW they plan to select specific devices may vary.

From what I've read, all major manufacturers have been planning the ICS upgrade for many months (since the Software Development Kit was released). Failing to do so leaves their owners behind the times in multiple ways - especially since it is the standard/base platform for Android going forward.

All new devices coming out in 2012 and beyond will likely have ICS as the base OS. Unlike the fruity company, ICS is an open source offering, as opposed to a proprietary OS that ends up costing users more money for using those devices.

My step-daughter is at the end of her AT&T iPhone contract and will be glad to no longer have to pay a $30 monthly "Apple use penalty" fee when she moves to an Android phone for far less monthly and the phone itself.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Like I said, XDA. You can have Gingerbread on your original Droid, but you just have to root it and upgrade it to a new ROM. On the DInc, there are a myriad of options, and ICS will definitely find its way there via XDA.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Like I said, XDA. You can have Gingerbread on your original Droid, but you just have to root it and upgrade it to a new ROM. On the DInc, there are a myriad of options, and ICS will definitely find its way there via XDA.


That can happen only if I do it for my daughter, who's not a nerd like her dad. 

Regular folks will have to upgrade, if their contracts allow. And once that upgrade door opens, the average consumer will either want the same thing their friends or family members have, or wind up with whatever handset the phone store salesman is pushing that day.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have ClockworkMod Recovery ready and waiting for an ICS ROM for my Nook Color (checking XDA daily)


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Steve said:


> My guess is the Moto engineers will get this update done quickly, to impress the new bosses.


It really should be done fairly quickly because the Xoom is/was THE Honeycomb developer device. Just like the Nexus phones and the Original Droid were / are the developer device for the build they were originally launched with.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> I also read quite a few Android devices will never get ICS, even though the hardware is capable. Among them my daughter's HTC Incredible, which she can't swap because Verizon won't let her get out of her contract early.
> 
> Apparently the hardware manufacturers are going to use ICS as a way to incent folks to upgrade. In her case they miscalculated, because she's now going switch to AT&T and an iPhone 4S instead.


Apple Pulls The Original Siri App From The App Store

Oh yes, switch to a company that bought the company behind Siri, then pulled the Siri app from the app store and is requiring everyone to buy a iPhone 4S to get it. My iPhone 3GS ran Siri with no problems, and the only way I can get it back is to upgrade.

Yes, I am quite peeved about it.

My point, quite a few companies are pulling that trick. It's nothing new and it's not going to change.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Oh yes, switch to a company that bought the company behind Siri, then pulled the Siri app from the app store and is requiring everyone to buy a iPhone 4S to get it. My iPhone 3GS ran Siri with no problems, and the only way I can get it back is to upgrade.
> 
> Yes, I am quite peeved about it.


Sorry to go OT, but totally PO'd about Siri here as well. Not only was it running nicely on my iPod Touch, but I've got an iPad2 I'd love to run it on as well. Like you, I think it's marketing. Some folks are saying it's a capacity thing, so I'd love to be wrong about this. The bulk of the Siri processing takes place in the Cloud and if they allowed all current users to run it, they wouldn't be able to handle the volume. I'm crossing my fingers they're right and that over the next year they'll open it up to more devices.

For your 3GS, Dragon Go does _some_ of the Siri stuff, if you haven't tried it.


----------

